# I've had it with credit card companies



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just spent an hour or more on the phone with our credit card company trying to use the so called warranty or what ever it's called.

I was getting passed from pillar to post trying to make them see sense.

As you may have noticed the price of fuel is quite high again, so we filled up as usual, as it was over £100 we paid on the credit card, anyway it's run out and I just can't get them to honour the credit card agreement, I'm not happy, and would like to take it further, but as said it's bloody run out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Any chance of telling us what it is that has run out Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Any chance of telling us what it is that has run out Kev?


ERR, Fuel Alan > >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kev. I'm no further on.

How is your running out of fuel due to the CC Company not honouring their agreement with you?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

err Kev, I think you have lost us:surprise::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Kev, but I am having trouble following your post, ok you have run out of fuel,domestic or for the van. But what warranty are you talking about.Did not know that CCard companies did a warranty.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ERR, Fuel Alan > >


Fuel ?, you said you've just paid £100 for fuel,
so couldn't you put more in your tank because the fuel tank of the petrol station had run dry ?

Don't think there's a warranty for that 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If kev was abroad, which I don't think so, and he was using a pre pay card, it could be the 100 euro deposit at the fuel pump:surprise:
But Kev is here in the rain>


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm struggling to follow this one as well tbh chaps :smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This gets better and better. Bit like a new game of 'pointless' on TV.
Takes some fathoming out.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I reckon, it's a teaser>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grath said:


> I reckon, it's a teaser>


Unfortunately my telepathy is on strike :wink2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't believe you don't get it, it's not that convoluted, but tis a bit.

Warranty might be the wrong word though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

and.....????


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Graham was right, it's a teaser :surprise:


For goodness sake spell it out :surprise:


Last member to post here is the best..............


tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Either Kevs credit limit has been exceeded or it was bad fuel and wants replaced under guarantee. 

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm the last to post, so I'm best :wink2:


tony


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I think it was a joke that has gone over everybody head. Except Kev_n_Liz


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev take yours meds and go lay down in a dark room.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Right, Kev spent over £100 on a product, because it has now run out due to combustion, Kev reckons it should have lasted longer, therefore is claiming it was faulty fuel and is claiming under the credit card guarantee scheme !

KEV SEE MY LAST POST

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Over 2 and a half hours in and I am still none the wiser.

I thought motorhoming was adventure *BEFORE* dementia?

Perhaps not in every case....:wink2:

Graham>


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Revise hit the nail on the head. Kev is just saying he paid for fuel with his CC. Fuel now all done so in effect no longer fit for purpose (won't power the car) joke about claiming on CC warranty cos a CC company is liable to deal with product failures if over £100 on CC.

Jeezo a bit long winded this having to explain jokes


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tee hee.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

AHHHH...gotcha....









Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> AHHHH...gotcha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A FAIL cheeky sod, it fooled half the half wits on here.

Do better, but you have to make it up your self.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There was an old lady from Nantucket


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The forum its in (Jokes and Trivia) should have given it away but then it is Kev we are talking about here so I can understand the confusion. 


Edit: Im going to pay for this jibe aint I?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> The forum its in (Jokes and Trivia) should have given it away but then it is Kev we are talking about here so I can understand the confusion.
> 
> Edit: Im going to pay for this jibe aint I?


Maybe, I'm quite mellow lately, I stopped taking a lot of drugs about 4 weeks ago, had I not stopped, Sunday would have gone completely different, glad it went as it did though, Made a new mate I think


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that would explain it, thats the second withdrawal period joke he has posted this month.I am only calling it a joke as it was in that section.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Now that would explain it, thats the second withdrawal period joke he has posted this month.I am only calling it a joke as it was in that section.>>
> 
> cabby


Arse, you related that BarrdD ???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only if he has loads of dosh, then he could be my long lost nephew.:grin2::grin2:

cabby

Glad you have managed to reduce the intake.Balancing drugs is difficult. :serious::serious:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> Only if he has loads of dosh, then he could be my long lost nephew.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby
> 
> Glad you have managed to reduce the intake.Balancing drugs is difficult. :serious::serious:


Yeah cabby really difficult, mark the OP as exhibit A to prove he's a way to go to get it right.>

Terry


----------

